# Scorpions for sale.



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

Morning all. 
Selling my scorpion collection

Sold


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

If p & p is via RMSD, then you cannot legally send them. Any DWAA inverts are deemed a dangerous item and cannot be sent through Royal Mail.


----------



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

ian14 said:


> If p & p is via RMSD, then you cannot legally send them. Any DWAA inverts are deemed a dangerous item and cannot be sent through Royal Mail.


Hi I already know this. But thanks anyway. If your not interested please don’t reply


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Woodwards Reptiles said:


> Hi I already know this. But thanks anyway. If your not interested please don’t reply


So how are you sending them out?


----------



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

I will be delivering them myself in the car.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodwards Reptiles said:


> Hi I already know this. But thanks anyway. If your not interested please don’t reply


You already know that but state £8 P & P which is the cost of RMSD!! 
Let's hope you already know that a number of those species require a DWAL to be legally kept.


----------



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

I do hold a current DWA. The cost was my fuel. Not Royal mail. I would never think of posting deadly animals in the post and put others at risk. Thank you for your concerns


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry but it does seem strange that you put p&p instead of personal delivery and that 8.00 is nearly the exact amount of special delivery from royal mail.


----------



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

If you are not interested in buying please don’t reply. I know what I doing and don’t need people telling what I need to do. 

Only reply if interested


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

As moderators we are allowed to question something we have concerns about.


----------



## Woodwards Reptiles (May 14, 2013)

I fully understand 

Can you delete post now sold 

Thank you


----------

